# FRIGHT LIGHT SIGHTS



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

for a while now ive also been experimenting with some sort of a sights concept on a slingshot. i remembered i had some of these fright lights laying around somewhere.










they look like golf tees . so i cut of the top and used the stem . hope the photos are self explanatory . 

  

the first photo is the back side, and the other two are the side thatll face you when you shoot . of course it helps if you have the grooves cut out, to turn them horizontal or vertical you just lift and turn and drop it in the slot. to move them further out or in some, i just turn them a lil bit while pushing/pulling to guide it along. the last pic is set up a bit for gangsta style. im still messing with it.  this is just something i was messing with and thought it could give someone out there an idea.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool idea, might try it!


----------

